# 2004 quest



## Ssolar (Oct 15, 2004)

Hello,

Does anyone know if there is a mod or different version head unit that will work with the stock location and heads up display. I have the base model stereo and find the am/fm compressed and the cd quality ok but bass bloated. It sounds like maybe if I changed the speakers The bass would be better on cd but then the am/fm is still gonna sound compressed.Is it that way on the bose stereo? and is it the same head unit?

I am adding a sub probably in the next few weeks. Just gonna run high level to low level to sub amp. I am just finallizing the design on the computer now. Anyone have inside info on the wiring diagram? Thanks


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

For a head unit, a company called Metra makes dash kits to make any DIN sized head unit into the funky dashboard that nissan has. For example, it makes a head unit shaped like [___] fit into a hole that looks like (____) etc etc. I dont know if it will work for the HUD.

Unfortunately, even with good speakers, AM/FM will still sound compressed (CD quality is like 128 KB/s, while radio quality is only like 96 KB/s).

With the high level, to low level, to amp setup, i assume your talking about a line output converter? A line output converter takes the speaker wires from the speakers, and converts them into RCA jacks....you can then just plug these into the subwoofer amp.

hope this helped


----------



## Ssolar (Oct 15, 2004)

Actually the wiring end of it is the easy part  The hard part is tring to keep it looking factory as possible and keeping as much usable space as possible. The sub will sit between the first and second row seats and I will probably change the factory speakers out with co-axials until I can design a better mid/high combo. It is a lease though and I really didn't want to cut the dash. Maybe I can make something to fit the dash. Also I found out most CD players can not be tilted so something will have to be done about that too. Thanks though(Metra didn't have anything)


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

the beauty of the metra kit is, you do not have to cut the dash. Its just a piece of ABS plastic that molds into the factory trim, with a rectangular opening for the DIN head unit.

You dont really need to "design" a better mid/high combo per se. There are plenty of component systems out there have have been tested and proven. Let me know a price range and i can make some recommendations

For CD playesr that tilt, check out Alpines CDA-9831, CDA-9833, and CDA-9835. They are kind of pricy but they come wiht a ton of features


----------



## Ssolar (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Punkrocka436,

Its not that I have to design a mid/tweet combo rather that I want to  I have a woofer in mind already and Have built my sub and HT speakers with great sucess. I have about 5 subs sitting around collecting dust. 

The Hud of the quest is all one peice that has a molded opening for the stereo. Its about a 1/2 din that etches around the stereo's shape. I think to change the steero a whole new top piece would have to be pre-fab with the new opening. Plus the cd drive and the display would be rendered useless for the new stereo. I know eventually they will have one like they do for the 00-03 maximas. I just wish they had one now. The sub is still a go. I'm using a Stryke av12 12" sub.


----------

